# Looking to Start or Going Through Adoption Part 5 2005



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

I apologise now, I've put some of the news down but don't think I've got everyone's update as the last thread has been so busy and I have been so busy myself.

Please let me know and I promise I will do better this time.

Karen x

* Post matching *

*Karen *: Approved at panel on 22nd April. First little girl moved in on 8/11/04, second little girl moved in on 9/12/04

*Bex *(Bex32): Approved at panel in April. X moved in on 8/11/04. Sister moved in on 15/4/05

*Ann*: Approved at panel on 4th November 2004. Matched to two girls, who moved in in January 2005.

*Cindy*: Approved at panel on 27th October 2004. Matched to a little boy who moved in Feb 2005.



* Post Panel/Awaiting Match *

*Caroline W*: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

*Everhopeful*: Approved at Panel on 17th Feb 2005, now awaiting a suitable match. Confirmed preliminary match to a little girl panel in May 2005 for final approval.

*Mandy* (MSW): Approved at panel on 3/3/2005, now awaiting suitable match. Preliminary match with 7 and a half month old boy.


 * Waiting for Panel Date/Panel Result *

*Nat* (Crazy): Home assessment finished, waiting for panel date

* LB *: Home study complete, awaiting panel date



* Home Study/Prep Course *

*Ruth*: Currently doing home assessment. Assigned a new SW now moved house. Panel 2/6/2005

*Ang* (Molly 2003): Allocated SW now on home study

*Kylie* (Boomerang Girl): Allocated SW. prep course Jan/Feb 05.

*Homer & Marge*: Prep course September 2004.

*Nicola *(NickyDuncanFinn): Prep course Feb 2005

*Nicky*: Currently doing assessment

*Shannis*: Prep course starts 2/9/04

*Morgana*: Allocated SW, currently on course and doing home study.

*Donnalee*: Home assessment started. Panel date of 7/7/05 given

* Georgia * Prep course starts 2/2/05

*Tracey H*: Allocated SW and attending prep course in Feb 2005.

* JenniferF* prep course starts 7/3/05

*Pam (saphy75) * Prep course starts 12/4/05

* Paddy * *Adopting from RUSSIA * SW visit completed and course starts 3/12/04

* Val 12 * Prep course starts Feb 2005

* Jude2 * Prep course starts April 2005

* Danielle * Initial visit done, waiting for prep course dates

* Magenta * initial visit 21/2/05, prep course August 2005



* Initial Stages *

*Nerys (lochness)* Attending Foster Care Open evening on 27/01/05

* HelenB * Information Day with LA 17th December

* Nic (Hopingforbaby) * Currently considering the adoption option 
* Flymypretties * Initial visit March 2005

* Natasha * Intro evening 11th Jan 2005

* michelledawn* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* Tracey-new* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* jainey* About to start the journey



* Oh where oh where can they be! *

*Carol *(allineedisamiracle): Currently doing home assessment (not sure if Carol is still posting?  )

*Jo *(jolene): Course completed, awaiting allocation of SW (not sure if Jolene is still posting?  )


----------



## helenb (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow!  So many people on the site now, it's hard to keep up with everyone's news!  I hope everyone is getting on ok.  Congrats Ever and Mandy on your matches, I hope it all goes well, you both must be really excited!

Karen, can you please update me on the list.  We're starting our home study on Monday!!!  

Has anyone got any tips?

Helen


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Karen - thanks for doing the list - you are doing a great job.  Can I alter mine slightly now and put that we have completed our March 2005 preparation course and are waiting for allocation of sw to start home study.  Thanks very much.

Jenny


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Karen - please can I alter mine also.  

We completed our Prep group at the beginning of March and have our first Home Study visit a week on Tuesday.

Thanks.

Tracey


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya

wow karen the list looks great, how do you find the time to keep up with us all ?   hope you and your girls are doing well 

jude your course sounds like a nightmare to me   hope the evening one goes better

everhopeful not long until panel now   

mandy everything crossed you are matched  

 to everyone (sorry to many to do personals) 

we completed the second day of our course and i have to say i really enjoyed it and learned so much. luckily our course is very relaxed and nobody is forced to talk if they dont want, but i have found myself joining in and talking quite alot which is a miracle for me   but the sw's just put you at ease. looking forward to next weeks group now, think i'll be sad when the course finishes   but a will be pleased to move on to the home study which believe it or not i'm sooooo looking forward to. right got to clean my house now as it looks like a bomb site  

pam xx


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

HI,

Thanks for updating the list Karen.  Mine info still right:  due to finish course on Wednesday night.

Pam, your course sounds a lot more relaxed than mine.  I think ours could have been OK, it is perhaps just because of the slightly stressful atmosphere.  I can't say I'll be sad when it is over!  My husband said he really enjoys it htough, so must just be me.  Though actually he seems to be the only person who is enjoying it.  One of the women was crying during lunch on the first day.  There are only 6 of us on the course and 4 sws so maybe it jsut feels very intensive.  I am really aware of them writing notes as I speak and then they write a report on each of you and give you a mark out of 10 at the end of each session (not that they have given us our scores yet of course).  I did see somebody had got 4 out of 10 for something, didn't see who it was but assumed it was me in a paranoid way!

Good luck to everybody,

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

jude

i can't believe how much pressure they are putting on you   although i'm sure we are all being monitored on our course we are not aware of it and we are not being scored, in fact we were told right at the begining that there are no right or wrong answers and everybody has a right to talk and be listened to if they want and everybodies views are to be respected. there are 28 people on our course and it is working out well everybody seems very nice and respectfull to eachother. but in our area the course is only run twice a year and also combined with a neighbouring la so i think a lot of planning goes into it therefore it is very well run.

try not to worry too much about scores hun, i'm sure you'll be fine and hopefully it will be the home study that counts not the prep group scores 

good luck

pam xx


----------



## Danielle1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Jude,  I wondered if you have started your assessement group as there are only 6 of you and Saphy could be talking about the prep course.  I believe the prep course is for learning about adoption generally, and the assessement group is more intense as it forms part of the home study.  Maybe I'm wrong, but it sounds like there is some confusion.  Wishing you both all the best and try to stay positive.  It is hard trying to be yourself when you feel all eyes are upon you, but I think they must take this into consideration.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi danielle

i am talkling about my prep course   i have not heard of an assessment group  i don't think my LA do them as there has been no mention of one as far as i have been told is after the prep group we go straight on to home study (well pending the assignment of a sw) 

are you starting your prep course soon or have you completed it ?

good luck

pam xx


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Danielle,

MY lA does not do a separate prep course.  it is called a preparation and assessment group, and it does form part of our home study.

I know some do info evenings or groups before they accept your application, but ours didn't.  MY LA just had phone interview, then we went for a face to face interview and then were assigned SW.  We had 4 meetings with her at home and will continue fortnightly meetings until the Summer.  

I'm feeling more positive about things now anyway, but as you say it is hard to relax with all eyes upon you.  My husband doesn't seem to mind at all, but he is so laid back.  I also think it goes back to me wanting to get things 'right', as academic success was really important in my family (look at the effect the groups are having on me, relating everything back to my child hood!).

Thanks for your messages,

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Danielle, I have never heard of an assessment course either.   We were told the same as Pam and are currently waiting to be allocated our SW for home study - been a month so far and heard nothing    Might be time to start chasing again  

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

it's so strange how different all the LAs do things isn't it ? i really expected there to be strict rules and guidelines that all LAs had to follow but i'm pleased there isn't   as my LA are commited to make the whole process as stress free and enjoyable for everybody involved but then our area is desperately short on adopters so bad feedback could be very damaging for them

jenny, i would give them a ring and see if they can tell you how long they think it could be until you are asigned a sw 

good luck

pam xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Our SW called today to tell us that a date has now been set to meet our little one's SW,2 weeks tomorrow    . And then lets hope it is full steam ahead to panel and then intro's    

Also found out they have a panel fortnightly in placing LA so hope not to have to wait tooooooooooooo long.    

Maybe only 1 month and then we might get to meet our little man      fingers crossed.

TTFN Mandyxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Mandy

That's great news, good luck for a fortnight's time.  Keep those feet firm!

Karen x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi all. i have my second home visit tomorrow a bit worried running round cleaning up. trying to take my mind of thing's for a bit .
its not long now to go to the panel about 8 weeks away.I'm a bit stress out.
just feel like crying and running away . we had done our prep courses hope yo girls are well . oxo molly


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Molly

Try to not panic and feel stressed (know it's hard). Think of the end result.... you're heading in the right direction so hang on in there and try to keep positive and calm. And most of all enjoy it! We thoroughly enjoyed our home study and you will learn that there really is no need to clean and doubly clean every inch of your home.... your sw is there to see you as prospective adoptive parents. Unless you live in squaller there really is nothing to panic about where your home is concerned! 
My only advice for the home study would be to be as open and honest with your sw as you can be, yes be interested and keen but don't be obsessed by it, and lastly just relax ! At the end of the day this person is there to be on your side, not to make you jump through hoops, this is the person who will ultimately get you through to being approved and making you parents!

Best of luck (you wont need it!) Try to get some sleep now!

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Great news Mandy! I will be keeping everything crossed for you!

With any luck you wont be far being me - and we'll both be enjoying the summer at home with our babies!


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi thanks for the lovley  @ help and nice words ,im sat here smiling  .
i went out to get my mind  a little. i just run out of loo roll and had to get some b4 the s worker came then went to my palls for a chat and a cuppa   but was on pins.
love molly oxo
good luck mandy with your little girl what town are you in ?
lancs here


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi

Mandy, just wanted to say that is great news, I hope that everything goes smoothly for you...  

Nothing new here, its amazing how quickly some areas get placed compared with others, all in all from start to an expected placement will have taken us 3 years...seems mad at times..

Oh well, wish everyone all the best..

Love Natsxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

just popping in to congratulate mandy, hope everything goes well hun

pam xx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi all,

congrats Mandy.....will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you. I know 2 weeks isn't that long really but you'd think they might be able to meet with you sooner.....patience is not one of my virtues!

We got our draft of our form F yesterday......it's really long, but very positive. Feels like you're reading about someone else sometimes though. There's nothing in it we want to change so now once I've got our album together (this weekend's task) we just have to wait for the 2nd of June. 

I'm a bit annoyed with myself though. I had planned having a nice long lunch with DH after panel, but although I have only 3 afternoons of teaching this term one of them is that afternoon! Typical! I can't get out of it so will have to do it......hopefully the SW will have phoned before it starts so I know the outcome.

anyway better go do soem work,
XXRuth.


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Nats

I hope your wait is not a long one, I know each week must drag at times . I just hope you littleone is just round the corner and you become a mummy real soon. 

I feel very lucky that so far our adoption journey has been relativly quick and smooth but in total we have been trying for a family for 8 years . 

Pam, thanks for you good wished.

Karen, I am still wearing my hob nail boots to keep my feet on the ground 

Well i have the next two weeks to try and get the house in somekind of order before 3 Sw's decend . I hope to have the nursery finished to be able to show them. My dad is coming to lay a new kitchen floor at the weekend so it will get worse before it gets better.

I wish you all a quick and happy journey to parenthood.

TTFN Mandyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ruth

I don't know how your LA do it, but we went in to panel and spent about 20 mins in there.  Then we were asked to leave for them to discuss what we had said and were brought back in about 5 mins later to be told they were going to approve us.  Just then had to wait for ratification of their decision and a confirmation letter.  So hopefully you should know before work.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Ruth,

Great news about you completed form F  it is a bit odd reading about youself isn't it? Roll on 2nd of June, Like Karen we were told straight away and then just had to wait for the letter which took about 2 weeks. I would think you will be to happy to do any work that day   

Now a question for all you mummys

This may seem like a silly question(s)  , but as you know we have been linked with our little man and his sw's are coming to visit us soon.

1: What are they coming for?
2: Is it just to meet us because they liked the sound of us from the form F and they want to be sure? 
3: Can they change their minds? 
4: What should we be asking them? 
5: If they do like us will they say so there and then? 
6: What about panel how long did any of you have to wait after the visit?

Oh sooooooooooooooooooo many questions wizzing 
round in my head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   but I know you guys will be able to put my mind at rest.  

Thanks Mandyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Mandy,

I am sorry to hear that you have so many questions at this point - what is your link worker doing!??. Have you defiantly been matched with this child or is the children's sw still at the point of matching. 

My view is that you need to be getting hold of your sw to go through these questions with them - you should not be in this position. Ask your sw and then you will know. If you can not get old of your own sw, call the children's sw. I know when I was in this poisition (as the cw) I never minded people calling to clarify. I feel they have been wholey unfair not being very clear as to what their visit is about!!!

Hope this helps
M


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi M

Thanks for your reply. I am not sure if you call it matched or linked or what,  but so far, our SW was contacted by the childs SW after reading our form F. Our Sw came to visit us with childs form e which we read and felt happy to go ahead. Our Sw then contacted the childs SW and this visit has been arranged?

My Sw is great and has been really helpful but I don't want to keep bugging him with to many questions which is why i posted on hear.  Didn't know I could phone the childs Sw? But think I will just wait now untill the visit.

Thanks Mandyx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi everyone, 

I have a question I would appreciate you taking the time to answer if you can - how long did you wait after the preparation course ended before being allocated a social worker for home study.  It has been 5 weeks now and nothing from my la - is this usual?

Thanks.

Jenny


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Girls

It's great to hear everyone's moving on so quickly.

Mandy I'm not sure that I can help too much as I think my situation was slightly different.  We were approved at matching panel before we even met XXXXX's SW, in fact we didn't even know they'd taken us to matching panel.  We were asked if we would be interested and the next we knew we'd already been approved.  In fact it would seem that the SW's had us in mind for our boy before we even went to our approval panel.  This is partly because I am of mixed ethnicity (75% white UK/25% guyanese) and my DH is white UK the same as our son's parents.  His Mum was white UK and his Dad was of mixed ethnicity.  Here in Staffordshire it would appear that there were no other suitable matches available.  Because they felt we were so well matched they decided not to look out of the area.  As there were no other couples involved, we did not have to wait as long to go through the process.  Despite that we knew that nothing was set in concrete until the adoption freeing order had been granted which took 3 months and our SW was always telling us not to get too excited and to keep our feet on the ground.

I think M is right you need to get some more answers from your SW, one of the main things you should ask is if you are the only couple being considered or if you are part of a shortlist.  We were told that normally there is a linking meeting that shortlists Form F's to match with the child's needs and then they decide from that shortlist who to take to the matching panel.  In our case there were no other suitable Form F's other than ours so they took us straight to the matching panel.   You should ask the SW what appealed on your Form F.  I'm sorry if all this talk of shortlists is a bit depressing but you have to bear in mind that although the SW's are nice they consider the needs of the children to come way above anything we might want and I have heard stories of people not even realising there were other couples being considered.  Don't worry about bugging your SW, that's what he's there for. Is the little one already been freed for adoption or if there just a care order?  I hope you get the answers you want.

Ruth, like the others we were only at approval panel for 30 minutes so I wouldn't worry too much about the timings.  Good luck.

Natalie. I'm sorry things are taking so long it does seem to vary so much between authorities.  Fingers crossed that things don't take much longer.

Gotta go, I think I can hear him waking up.

love
Cindy


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,

I thought we'd be able to wait outside after the panel to hear but our SW said adopters found it too stressful so they tell us to go away afterwards and they'll ring us to let us know.......can't imagine how that makes you any less stressed.....but I guess you are out of their faces so they can assume you're not!

Jenny: we got a SW straight after our prep course......but I think Molly (see above) was waiting a year. I imagine it is probably prioritised on the basis of what children they have waiting for families and what you have requested to be considered for...?? But there's no harm in giving them a ring.

xxruth


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy

Thanks for your reply. I do know we are the only couple being considered as that was the 1st question or SW asked on our behalf, so lets hope they are just coming to confirm there initial thoughts and feelings from our from F. Also not sure about being freed for adoption as he is in care voluntarliy, relinquished at birth? Oh well roll on 4th of May.

Thanks Mandyx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Ruth - thanks for your reply.  Trouble is I don't know who to ring as they do not have a placement co-ordinator at my la and I haven't got an allocated social worker yet.  Guess I will have to phone the sw manager but didn't want to go that high up.

Jenny


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls, we had our 2en visit wed, it was good but a bit stress full. our next visit is Tuesday and got more home work to do. i have just finished it i did it on the p.c. on word. we have now got our meads to have it will cost us 70 pounds each.   . we was told now it could be finished about end of June July then the panel. so let you know how next week gos.
I'm trying to keep strong i know and been told it will get a little harder as we go. love molly...hope you are all well and keeping out of trouble


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Will post more fully later or tomorrow, just running the bath for the girls.  But just realised it was a year ago today that we were approved at panel.  Who'd have believed 12 months on how different life would be?

Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

jennifer f it totally depends on the casework pressures from what i can gather. you are very lucky to get to where you are in the amount of time you have. there's nothingto stop you from giving them a phonecall to get an update though.
we finished our prep course a month ago, but the wait now is anywhere between one month (oops- thats gone) to 5, although they have said they are out of the recommendation, my adoption authority has now got their staff in place but have to put them through their induction. and deal with any cases they have already, so it may take some time. don't get me wrong, I'm not happy about it, but it has ben over 12 months from the time I had an hour long chat with the social worker over the phone.  it varies so much depending on where you are etc. the " average" time from phone call to child, we have heard. is 20-24 months. some lots sooner, some lots longer

If I had my way we would be parents already.  try to put other things inyour life too. holidays, hobbies etc. that has helped us a lot.
k

x


----------



## movinggirl (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Mandy,

It sounds like you have not been matched yet. What the CSW is supposed to do (procedure) is to visit at least two possible families for a child whom as placement is being sought. Because you have read the Form E, does not yet mean you are matched to this child. Very hard for you - but the idea is the finding the best possible match for the child. This is how it has worked in the LA's I have worked in (several around the London area now).

As for not wanting to ask questions - you have every right and your SW should be explining EVERYTHING to you until you are completely clear. Of course it does not seem real until you actually go through the process - but you should have an understanding!! Some times it is a good idea to write down all your questions, then you can make sure that you are getting the info you need. 

This is your life, at the end of the day the professionals go home. Why should you have to worry and wonder??

Hope that helps and hope the visit went well today!!!

M

PS - 'Good practace' (another SW term) would dictates that social workers that are involved with you give you a way of contacting them or their seniors that can answer questions for you.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Boomerang girl - thanks for the reply.  A close friend in a neighbouring la adopted last summer and it took her 12 months from first phone call to being matched so I suppose I am looking at that scenario so to me almost 6 months is too long.  Guess I will have to start chasing in a couple of weeks.  I have been sent a booklet that outlines best practice that is supposed to be as closely as possible adhered to by la and in there it says that from first phone call to going to panel should take 8 months so I have been taking that as literal.  

Thanks for the suggestions of keeping busy and I am glad that has helped you    We are already very lucky in that my dh and I are parents to our natural son who is 4.  Since then my dh cannot easily father any more children so we are going down the adoption route to complete our family.

All the best to everyone.

Jenny


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

HI everyone,

Just wanted to say hi to everybody and good luck to Mandy.  I would check with your SW as everybody else has said.

We finished our assessment group on Wednesday and the alst night was much better, more positive and no nasty atmosphere as teh angry man had calmed down. We met some adoptive parents as well, which was really helpful.

Jen:  I made a phone call in Jan, had a meeting in Feb and then we were allocated SW in Feb.  They are aiming for October panel.  But I think my LA is pretty fast, lots of others are much slower.  Give them a ring, can't hurt to look as if it matters.  But yes, it's good to try and think abotu something else (easier said than done though!)

Love
Jude
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

We had a bit of a wait following our course which we completed in June 2003.  We waited until the September to be allocated an Sw as our LA had an influx of 5-8 year olds and we weren't looking to adopt that age group.  We then were allocated and the SW went long term sick.  We were then re-allocated and finally met our SW in Nov 2003.  With gaps for our holidays and for Xmas we did the home study in 9 visits and then went to panel in April 2004.

Hope everyone's ok.

Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hiya,

yes I think although there are best practice guidelines it varies from la to la.  kent gets around it by saying the post course evaluation form is your actual application so its supposed to be six months from there- but thats not what we have read. they have had big staff shortages which caused the problem and are only now in a position to start putting it right. we know people in essex who went nine months from phonecall to move in and got a healthy, 3 month old baby girl (relinquished!) so I'm trying not to base my expectations on that one 

very frustrating though, when it has been 12 months already. the only consolation is that placements tend to happen pretty quickly after panel in kent according to the placement officer. so hopefully it will be about this time next year for us.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hiya

well our prep course is over   and we are now waiting to be asigned a sw, we have been told we should be asigned one withing the next 2 weeks   but depending on thier caseloads it may be a couple of moths before the home study begins. i'm sooooo excited and scared at how fast things seem to be moving now  i have waited so long for this and now it seems to going at record speeds   (you may have to remind me i said this in a few weeks when i'm moaning that nothing is happening)   

it's been a bit quiet on here for a few days, how are you all ? any news ?

take care

pam xx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Pam, glad to hear that the prep course is over.  I am still waiting to be allocated my social worker for the home study and it has been almost 6 weeks now.  I rang them yesterday as heard nothing at all.  I was told that it will take up to 3 months to be allocated a sw.   

At my local authority they allocate sw at allocation meetings which are held fortnightly and we are near the top of that allocation list.  It depends on the age of the child you are hoping to adopt as to how fast you get allocated sw - the harder to place age group people come first - we are going for age 18-30 months so not a priority particularly as plenty of people wanting to adopt that age group.  They said that the feedback they got from our prep course about us was excellent so that was good news and all checks came back clear as we knew they would but it is nice to be told that  .  Hope you don't have to wait long for your home study to begin.

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Girls

Just finished the ironing so I thought I'd pop on-line.

Pam, congratulations on completing the prep course, hope it is 2 weeks until you get a SW and not 2 months but at least the end is in sight now.

Jennifer, pleased that you got some positive feedback from your prep course hope it doesn't take much longer to get a SW.   Things moved pretty quickly for us, 13 months from the 1st phone call to XXXXX moving in but I think we were lucky.  I think Kylie is right, the best idea is to not put your life on hold but treat the time as your last opportunity to do things that only childless couples can easily do.  We tried to fit in as many weekend breaks as we could.  We also went to the pub a lot  .

Mandy, it's great news that you are the only couple being considered, the SW's are probably looking forward to seeing that you're as nice as they think you are.   As he was relinquished at birth I think it would be safe to assume that he's been freed for adoption so it all sounds promising.  Hope everything moves on quickly after next week.

As for us, we took XXXXX swimming for the first time and he absolutely loved it!!  The main problem was trying to convince him that we needed to hold him up in the water as he kept trying to escape and swim off himself.  They start lessons at 18 months around here so only a couple of more months and he can start lessons, in the meantime my DH is taking him every week.  This Saturday will be strange because we are planning to leave him for the first time with a friend for the afternoon.  I know he'll be fine, he likes my friend and he loves her kids but DH is worrying already even though it's so we can go to our first football match since little one arrived and my DH is fanatical about football  .  Mum and Dad are coming on Sunday for some more bonding with their new grandson so I'm really looking forward to the weekend.

Hope everyone has a great Bank Holiday.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Cindy, sounds like xxxx is settling in well.   You got your ds with in the same timescale as my friend got her ds - well she was 12 months from start to finish so a month shorter but very good timescale for you both.  It is annoying how much it varies from agency to agency and even more annoying for me to think I could have used the same agency as her but chose not to    You live and learn.

Thanks for the advice on keeping busy while we are waiting to adopt by doing things that people with children can't do - good advice however as can be seen from my signature, I do already have a child.  He is 4.  We had him naturally before my husband developed problems.

All the best to everyone.

Jenny


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Cindy,

Thanks so much for your message it was just what I needed as I am having a down day today  a combination of PMTand back ache coupled with my mind doing over time on what could go wrong . I know this is silly but after so many years of heart ache with the IVF it is hard to belive I could be a mummy soon.

Jenifer I know the wait must be frustrating as i have had to wait three weeks to me our little mans SW and the time is really dragging. Sending you a big cyber hug{{{{{{{{{{{}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}.

Oh well off to see Kyle tonight, it is her last night in Manchester so it should be a really good show and I can boogy on down. 

TTFN Mandyxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Mandy - sorry to hear that you are feeling down.  I get backache from time to time and it is horrible - try using a heat pad and/or taking nurofen which is anti-inflammatory so will reduce the swelling in your back.  Taking Vit B6 or evening primrose oil helps with pmt I find.

It is poor that you are having to wait so long to meet the child's social worker.  I would be climbing the walls with frustration and I am sure you are doing just that.  As you say the years of ttc/IVF takes its toll emotionally and you can do without added waiting.  Hope things start speeding along soon.  Hugs to you as well.

All the best

Jenny


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi everyone

Jennifer, sorry about my last post, you're right I'd forgotten about your little boy.  I remember now about how you wanted things to move quickly so that you could get him settled with a sibling as soon as possible as it is hard to explain waiting processes to a child that age.  Also if you're anything like me I know that my energy levels aren't as high now I'm in my 40's as they were 10 years ago and the sooner you can get on and complete your family the better.  We were approved for up to 2 children as we always planned on having more than one child.  Originally we envisaged going for siblings but XXXXX seemed to be such a good match that we didn't want to pass him by (and we're really glad we didn't).  We have not ruled out going for another adoption although it has been slightly depressing to have been informed that we would have to go through the assesment process again and that they wouldn't like us to apply until we've had XXXXX for at least a year.  If we did go for a sibling for XXXXX we could well end up in a similar situation to yourself.   After the pain of the if tx (I had my m/c in exactly the same month as you) I hope you don't have to wait much longer to complete your family.  Did your prep course give any guidance as to how your son would be included in the home study?  On our prep course there was a couple who had a natural son and wanted to adopt but rejected their initial home study SW because the SW didn't want the boy included and they felt that his feelings should be taken into account.  In the end they were given a new SW and it all ended happily.

Mandy, sorry to hear you felt down, hope you have a good night tonight.  I'm sure you'll be singing along to "Can't get you outta my head" with particular feeling over the next 3 weeks  

As before, hope everyone has a great Bank Holiday weekend.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi Cindy, thanks for the message.  You are right - I don't have the same staying power I once did but then that could be because I am busy all the time looking after my son so by the time he goes to bed I am shattered.  Why am I hoping to adopt a younger child then people will wonder!!  I know that two children will be hard work but my son starts school in January so I will be back to having one child at home when I adopt and I can cope with that no problems and at the weekend/holidays I will have my lovely dh at home and he is very much a hands on father with our son and will be with our new child.  

On the preparation course we were told that they interview children over the age of 4 and he will be given a 30-45 minute session to make sure that he understands about adoption and wants to have a sibling.  My son is very keen to have a sibling and understands about adoption to a limited degree so I have no qualms about him being interviewed.  My friend who adopted last year had a natural son who was 4 and they got an adopted son who was 12 months.  The 4 year old was all for it for a while and enjoyed having a little brother but after a few weeks asked when the new child was being returned to his home so he obviously didn't realise that adoption is forever.  

Sorry to hear you had a mc the same month as I did.  I have lost 3 children to mc which is deeply upsetting, but I don't need to tell you that.  Thanks for the good wishes and it is nice to meet someone of a similar age group to me who has adopted a child of a similar age group to that we are hoping for.

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I am now feeling much better   after my bad day on Thursday, I am sure a good cry does us all good some times and Kylie was fab . I also gave my SW a quick call and he is so supportive and made me feel much better even though he could not give me the answers I needed.

Well only 4 more sleeps zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz,    till Wednesday, thats if I can sleep, currenlty been awake for 2 hours .

Will be v busy this weekend putting the house back in order, new kitchen floor finished but all kitchen stuff still in lounge!!!  and want to get nursery finished before Wednesday.

What are everyones plans for the bank holiday? Hope you have a good one.

TTFN Mandyx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Girls

Mandy - can understand the wait, it was holiday time when we met ours girls SW and then it seemed an age to meet their FP's.  Is he already freed for adoption?  This was another thing we had to wait for as the girls case was not heard until Oct, hence the delay in finding out about them (July 04) to them moving in.  I am sure Wednesday will be here before you know it.  Glad you enjoyed Kylie.

Jenny - just spotted from your ticker that you had tx in W'ton.  Are you in the area and going through W'ton for adoption?  We went through W'ton for adopting our girls.  We did have to wait with them as you may have seen from my previous post but these were for a very valid reason to start with and then once allocatted the SW went off sick.  We had a great SW in the end and glad that we were allocatted to her.  I do hope you hear something soon.

Not much going on here, although we've now decided to take the plunge and apply to court to make them officially ours.  Lots of paperwork to fill in but I believe a long wait on the courts listing too.

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Love
Karen x


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi guys,

Sorry i've not been on for ages, spent the last hour catching up on everyone's news...seems loads has been happening.

Karen, just to let you know we have finished our prep course and are in the final stages of home study, just waiting for our panel date now.

Take care all

Morgana x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

msw said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am now feeling much better  after my bad day on Thursday, I am sure a good cry does us all good some times and Kylie was fab . I also gave my SW a quick call and he is so supportive and made me feel much better even though he could not give me the answers I needed.
> 
> ...


 hi mandy. you sound like you had a busy week like me , were just doing the bedroom ours fittered. it looks nice but still no capet down untill wednesday and my dad coming round today to finish the lights under the units and the spot lights. we was putting curtains up untill 10 ish im so nackered. we allso got our s-worker coming on wed and ive still not done my home work for him. my med at the docs is thursday . i think were going out monday im not to sure. 
you got a man sw like me... were just doing our home study at the mo preps are done im sure it will be over the sw says in june or july..
take care have a good monday and fab week , what day is you baby coming wed good luck hun... happy mother day for wed.
love molly... hi gilrs


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Karen - yes we live in Wolverhampton but we are going through dudley la.  My friend who adopted last year went through wolverhampton la and she got a little boy aged 12 months and it took 12 months from first enquiry to bringing little boy home.  I really wish we had gone with wolverhampton la now but at the time my dh worked for dudley la and thought it would be more convenient to chase people internally if we went with his employer but then he moved to a different la for his career.  

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi All,

just thought I'd pop in and see what's been happening....I've had to work all weekend, so thought I'd make the most of this break. 

We're just waiting for the 2nd of June now for panel.....then the next stage of waiting for a match. I really hope it's all finished by the end of the year.....don't think I can cope with another childless christmas.

nothing else to report really......very dull!

XXRuth.


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

hello - just dropping back in - we are on preparation courses in June and have an info day on May 23rd, Hurrah. So finally i feel like things are moving.
 
We are currently doing major DIY downstairs - so i am cooking in a microwave, washing up in the bath and surrounded by boxes. I just keep thinking - let's get it done now and then when things really start moving towards us adopting we won't have any house stuff to worry about!

Bye for now

HHH


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Girls

I have just spent a long time catching up as I havent been around that much!.......we have just been getting on with things and hoping the next 12-18 months flies by quickly..our friends who are in another area only went to panel in Jan and had 2 boys placed with them last week!!......its hard somedays!

Jenny - I hope you get a SW soon, we waited 6 months to be allocated one , but then they are really short of SW in Essex right now...

Ruth - Not long till panel then......I was pleased to get through but it was an anticlimax and I wound myself up something stupid before hand but it was much easier than I thought...

Mandy - Good luck today and hope you get some really positive news XXX

Karen - I hope the paperwork isnt causing too much work for you. It will be the last hurdle though. Its lovely to hear that everything is going so well and they have settled in too.

Morgana - Wow that was quick, good luck for a panel date...

Hi to everyone else.

Love Natsxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi all,

Our little mans Sw's came to visit today and it all seemed to go well  

We saw some photo's and he is soooooooooooooooo cute    

Just got to get the official call tomorrow to say they want to go ahead with us  So fingers crossed . Panel should be 4 to 6 weeks then 1 week off into's,b so hope to have my little man home mid June. God willing. 

Cheers Mandyxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Mandy - Have all my fingers and toes crossed for that call for you today.

HHH - Good luck for your prep course, not long to wait.

Ruth - 2nd June will be here before you know it. Good luck

Morgana - You've been busy!  Good luck for panel.

Nats - Hope you don't have too loong to wait and your ideal match will be found soon.  Are you getting Be My Parent?

Hope everyone else is well.  Ever when in May is your panel?  Can't be long away.

Karen x


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi again

Mandy - I am keeping everything crossed for that all important phone call today and hope it brings wonderful news!!.....hopefully from here on in it will be plain sailing!!

Karen - Yes I do get be my parent, but our SW was honest and said that its very rare to place a child out of area,maninly because of the costs involved. Essex is a large county anyway, but we are also linked with Norfolk, Suffolk and Cambridge. It baffles me why we have such a long wait, there is another couple waiting for the same age group in our town and they have waited 9 months so far.....I really dont mind waiting for our family, but its taken us 1 year and 9 months so far and now we possibly have the same wait again.  

Well thats enough of my moaning for one day!!..

Hi to everyone else...

Love Natsxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Mandy.....best of luck for today.....I'm sure you'll be on tenderhooks all day but it'll be worth it!

Hi Crazy, the waiting is a killer! how long do you have to wait in your area before you can look further afield. We only have to wait 3 months here, then another 3 month in the consortium, then we can go nationwide.

Karen....how your eldest getting along? Must be settling down if you're taking the plunge with the courts!  Good luck with that! You'll be our first Official-Official Mummy! ............i think??

better get back to work,
XRuth.


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Mandy - good luck for today.  Hope you get that call soon and it is good news.

Crazy - we are the same as Ruth in that after we have been approved at panel we only have to wait 3 months here, then another 3 months in the large consortium our la belongs to, then we can go nationwide.  Did you know that you can sign on to the national register yourself and don't have to wait for sw to do it and then you will get sw from other areas coming forward to seek you out?

Karen - good to hear that you are going to officially adopt your two.

All the best to everyone

Jenny


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK TODAY MANDY* 

hi girls, nothing much happening here i'm still waiting for a call from a sw to let me know how soon (or long) before our home study begins 

take care

pam xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi pam,
well done for getting through the prep course, its exciting isn't it!  sounds like you and I will be home study buddies!- i got told yesterday we have been assigned a sw, but due to caseloads, she can't start the home study yet, and will be in contact in the next 2 weeks to give us a rough timescale!
exciting to have a sw. I hope she is nice! its funny initially I didn't mind a little wait, but am getting very bored now, after such intensity on the prep course it is a bit disheartening to be doing nothing again- for nearly two months now!


jenny, sorry to hear you are still waiting too. hopefully soon for both of us!

karen- great to hear you are having adoption hearing!

mandy- lovely news about you meetin your little one, goosebumps all over!!


kylie
x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi ladies

Just to keep you informed.... our sw is off sick, but we've been told that everything is still going ahead as planned. Panel is Monday (9th) - and not feeling very prepared - anyone have any idea of questions we may be asked? I imagine things like "What if the child asks..... in the future.... how will you explain?" etc etc - having not had any contact with sw, not sure what to expect and how to answer some awkward questions.

Anyway, with everything crossed, if Monday goes as well as planned, then we meet xxxxx end of next week!!! OMG!

*Mandy - Best of luck... hoping you've heard some good news today! *


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Girls

Mandy, hope you had some good news today, got my fingers crossed for you.

Ever, fingers crossed for Monday, it must be so exciting to think you might be meeting your little one soon.

Ruth, not long till your panel date hope the next few weeks fly by for you.

Morgana, hope you get your panel date soon.

Nats, can't believe that things could take so long for you, it must be so frustrating.  I can only hope that things speed up soon.

Molly, I won't ask how your medicals went today because I'm sure they were fine.

HHH, can so relate to the microwave comment, when we had a kitchen extension we ended up eating out of the microwave and the take-away for months, not good for the diet   .  

Jenny, what can I say but sod's law, have you any idea why Dudley is a lot slower than Wolverhampton?

Karen, are you sure that it will take a long time at the Court for the girls?  We've just received our form to complete to adopt XXXXX and we've been led to believe that it won't take long at all.  Indeed, XXXXX's SW was joking at the last Looked After Child review that he's probably be adopted before the next review took place.  I haven't looked at the paperwork too closely as we'll do it at the weekend when we're a bit more rested.  My parents came to visit at the weekend and I'm still recovering.

Hope everyone else is well.

love
Cindy


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Hello,

I posted on here a while back, but then went qiuet while we nearly had more fertility treatment.....see signature!!!

Anyway met a social worker today and they are happy for us to apply to start the assessment while we are still finishing treatment as we will have to wait 6 months to have a social worker allocated to us and in that time we will finish treatment. 

We have decided to adopt from Russia, but the home study will still be the same.

Off on holiday tomorrow, but will follow this thread when i return.

Good luck to all of you.

Fiona


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi CINDY my med was fine guess what my doc had said he is very happy for me to be placed with a baby 0-2 years yippee i was so worried .i have to send them back now
the med forms. our s-worker came as well wed and went relay well told me i would make a good mummy  awww    .. I'm so happy i can not believe it. lucks coming alli ever wanted is working now. dreams can come true. our s-worker is here next week and the see each other alone for 20 minutes each then its our refs he has to see that will take 2 or 3 days to see our friends then write up the notes and the PANEL..ABOUT 3 more weeks left...hows you Cindy Hun.. and hope you all are well girls and chins up.
love molly(Angela)xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi girls, just a quickie to tell you i have recieved a letter telling me a social worker has been allocated to us    and we should get a call from her to arrange an initial meeting, very soon  

have a great weekend 

pam xx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi saphy good luck hun. wont be long now... roll on the phone call ..


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Been away for a few day on our last break as a couple  , but YES we did get the call by 10am the next day and even better than that they have got us onto the next panel which is on the 19th of May   only 11 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

So I am going to be a mummy very soon only 2 or 3 weeks till we meet our son .

Feel like my head is in a spin with so much to do in the next few weeks but I can't wait and am soooooooooooooooooooooooo happy   .

Ever good Luck for tomorrow buddy  I will be thinking of you. We don't have to attend our matching panel. When will you meet your little girl? Looking forward to hearing all your news.

Pam great news about getting a SW.

Karen and Cindy, great news about your official adoptions moving along.

Chat soon

Mandyxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Mandy - That's fantastic news.  Good luck for the 19th, not too long to wait.

Ever - good luck for tomorrow.  Don't forget to post your good news.

Pam - well done you, hope you get the call soon.

Not much going on here, just catching up whilst I'm running the bath.

Speak soon
Love
Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi karen next time you start a new thread for us can you update me?

we finished the prep course in march, hve just been assigned a sw nd are waiting to find out when her caseload will ease enough to start our homestudy.

thanks,
kylie


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Just popping in to wish GOOD LUCK to Ever!! You'll be fine hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*MATCHED AT PANEL!!*
Yes we've done it! Went to panel this morning and have been matched officially as xxxx's mummy and daddy!

We meet our little girl on Friday morning... start intro's Saturday and.... bring her home in approx. 2 weeks!!

   

PS Mandy - brill news for you, keep us informed!!


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Well done ever and good news Mandy.

I should be getting on with my 'homework' from sw  but feel a bit defeated.  There is such a lot and she is coming in the morning.  Just got back from Paris for husband's 40th, which was lovely btu now he has had to drive up to Bolton tonight to work there tomorrow.  Better get on with it, have to write about my background, education, personality and everything else you can think of! Our sw seems to have decided ti is easier to get us to write everything ourselves, btu not sure I agree!

Sorry if I have missed anything important,

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Ever Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   

You are going to be a mummy this week 

Can't wait to hear all about your intro's.

Mandyxxxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

brought tears to my eyes mandy. thrilled for you!

xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ever

Congratulations   Have a great time on Friday, and just think by the end of the month you'll be a mummy.

Karen x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jude

I think most SW's/LA's expect you to write those bits for yourselves.  Only you know yourselves best.  It is hard though deciding what in their eyes is significant information or not.

For the personality bit I got dh to describe me and me him and then added our own personal touch to it.

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Just updated the list in anticipation of starting a new thread soon. please check I have you circumstances up to date. Thanks

* Post matching *

*Karen *: Approved at panel on 22nd April. First little girl moved in on 8/11/04, second little girl moved in on 9/12/04

*Bex *(Bex32): Approved at panel in April. X moved in on 8/11/04. Sister moved in on 08/4/05

*Ann*: Approved at panel on 4th November 2004. Matched to two girls, who moved in in January 2005.

*Cindy*: Approved at panel on 27th October 2004. Matched to a little boy who moved in Feb 2005.

*Everhopeful*: Approved at panel in May 2005, little girl moved in on XX/05/05


* Post Panel/Awaiting Match *

*Caroline W*: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

*Mandy* (MSW): Approved at panel on 3/3/2005, now awaiting suitable match. Preliminary match with 7 and a half month old boy. Matching Panel 19/05/05

*Nat* (Crazy): Approved at panel in March 2005, now awaiting suitable match.

 * Waiting for Panel Date/Panel Result *

* LB *: Home study complete, awaiting panel date

*Ruth*: Panel 2/6/2005

*Morgana*: Home study complete, now awaiting panel date



* Home Study/Prep Course *

*Ang* (Molly 2003): Allocated SW now on home study

*Kylie* (Boomerang Girl): Allocated SW, awaiting date to start home study.

*Homer & Marge*: Prep course September 2004.

*Nicola *(NickyDuncanFinn): Prep course Feb 2005

*Nicky*: Currently doing assessment

*Shannis*: Prep course starts 2/9/04

*Donnalee*: Home assessment started. Panel date of 7/7/05 given

* Georgia * Prep course starts 2/2/05

*Tracey H*: Currently doing home study

* JenniferF* Prep course complete. Awaiting allocation of SW to start Home study

*Pam (saphy75) * Prep course complete about to start home study

* Paddy * *Adopting from RUSSIA * SW visit completed and course starts 3/12/04

* Val 12 * Prep course starts Feb 2005

* Jude2 * Prep course starts April 2005

* Danielle * Initial visit done, waiting for prep course dates

* Magenta * initial visit 21/2/05, prep course August 2005

* HelenB * Currently doing home study

* HHH * Info evening 23/05/05 prep course starts June 2005.

* Fiona * *Adopting from RUSSIA* 


* Initial Stages *

* (Gill) gillywilly * meeting LA on 10/5/05

*Nerys (lochness)* Attending Foster Care Open evening on 27/01/05

* Nic (Hopingforbaby) * Currently considering the adoption option

* Flymypretties * Initial visit March 2005

* Natasha * Intro evening 11th Jan 2005

* michelledawn* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* Tracey-new* Open evening w/c 14/3/05

* jainey* About to start the journey


* Oh where oh where can they be! *

*Carol *(allineedisamiracle): Currently doing home assessment (not sure if Carol is still posting?  )

*Jo *(jolene): Course completed, awaiting allocation of SW (not sure if Jolene is still posting?  )


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Congratulations Ever and Mandy......what great Summers you're both going to have!

XXRuth.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Crikey, so much going on and so much good news too!

Congrats to both Ever and Mandy....you must keep us posted on your new addtitions!

Jenny & Ever - thanks for the info on waiting for a match. We have already signed the paperwork to go onto the national register after 3 months, however, we have always been led to believe that even when that happens the chances of being matched with a child out of area is less than 1%, as it costs the council too much money so they would rather make you wait, hence the 12-18 month matching time....
Its such a shame that it takes so long for us, roll on 6 months when we finally get to have a review with out SW...at the moment although we are doing lots of great things, you still cant help but wonder if they have forgotton you!   

Jude - I hope you managed to get through your homework. We had quite a bit from our SW, infact we had to describe ourselves then get each other to do the same.....It was quite easy describing dh though, and infact the SW already knew dh to a tee..and often made comment about what a great sense of humour he had...he even made the panel laugh!....whilst I shook quietly next to him!  

Boomerang girl - great news with the SW, hopefully you wont wait too long and you will be going to panel before you know it!

Saphy - Great news about the SW...hope evrything goes well...

Not much else going on here, its my 30th birthday in 11 days so im not sure what dh has planned, I just know he has a few things organised...oh I love suprises!......but not getting tooe xcited about the 30 bit!   

Anyway, im sorry if I have forgot to mention anyone.....they reckon you get more forgetful as you get older...

love Natsxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Ever - huge congratulations to you.  Bet you can't wait  

Karen - thanks for keeping the list up to date so well.

We go on our holidays next week so that will take my mind off nothing happening here for me as we are still waiting to hear when we will be allocated our social worker.    

Hi to everyone else.

Jenny


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

everhopeful said:


> *MATCHED AT PANEL!!*
> Yes we've done it! Went to panel this morning and have been matched officially as xxxx's mummy and daddy!
> 
> We meet our little girl on Friday morning... start intro's Saturday and.... bring her home in approx. 2 weeks!!
> ...


 MUMMY AND DADDY

hi ever WELL Congratulations             I BET YOUR SO SO HAPPY HUN... ROLL ON 2 WEEKS... I WILL GO so quick awww so nice i want to cry happy for you...
we have nearly finished our home study i had my med last week and s-worker is coming tomorow will go to the panel soon i think b4 august if its not book up . dreams do come true ... lots of hugs ... LOTS OF LUCK HUGS AND WELL DONE MOLLY XXX


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

congratulations ever & mandy i'm sooooo excited for you both 

my sw just   she is coming on the 23rd to do our initial visit and discuss when our home study will begin     things seem to be really moving now, best get on with the decorating  

pam xx


----------



## Danielle1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Congratulations to Ever and Mandy - Wonderful news for both of you.

Love Danielle.


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi to everyone
This is my first post on here. I hope to get to know you all over next lot of months. I had my initial meeting LA today have a form to return and then will be the waiting game to be allocated a social worker. I am going to try and use the time purposeful getting to know more. Also spending time with dh.
Well done to all you ladies who have had your children with you and good luck to everyone whatever stage you are at. 
I feel very positive to have got through this first initial stage.

Thank you
Gill


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

well, heres a turn up forthebooks, Ithink you can now put me as started homeassessment, as thesocialworker has been incontact and our first date set for the week of the 23rd may!  hooray!


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS EVER

Can't wait to hear about your little girl, have a great weekend!!

Mandy, congratulations to you as well not long until the 19th.

To think that both of you will soon be Mummies!!   

Just a quick post tonight as I promised my DH I wouldn't be late to bed, but I will pop in and say hello properly later.

love
Cindy


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

cindyp said:


> CONGRATULATIONS EVER
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your little girl, have a great weekend!!
> 
> ...


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

congratulations boomerang girl, will you sw be visiting on the 23rd too ? things seem to be moving so fast for everyone on here  

well done molly, great news you will be going to panel before you know it hun 

 to everyone hope you are all well, take care

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly - Well done to you and your dh.  Hope you get a panel date soon. Sorry to disillusion you though but the worrying doesn't stop here, best polish off your running shoes as there are still more hurdles to jump!!! 

Pam - Great news that you are on your way with the home study.  Good luck for the 23rd.

Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

heyup pam! sorry for being a bit animated, but after 5 yrs ttc (we found out after 4 dh had azoospermia, did a little di iui but got loads of grief from my boss (and dh never saw the dif between di and adopt anyway) we first enquired last april. it has taken this long to go from wait- to info evening- to wait- to first visit- to wait (6 months) to prep course- to wait (2 months) to this point- now we have a sw- she emailed to say she'd like to meet up asap so we can then "make the most of your time off at half term kylie!!!!!!!!"              


so, although she only works 9-3 mons and tues (which really badly sucks for me work wise- especially with a boss who willeither dock my pay or insist imakeup mynon-contact time- I am a senior teacher) she has offered to meet us any night of the week beginning 23rd. so I gave her back details of 4 nights we can meet, and she will get back to us next week I presume. i am so excited. after all this time we are on the road. kent seems pretty understaffed so I don't think we'd hear this soon unless they were fairly confident we could do it..... and for the first time I think i can post regularly on here cause it feels finally real! so now I can have a "buddy" because I have a timeframe!

my heart is literally jumping with joy!

let's hope its panel for both of us before xmas! what a joy that would be!


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

We met our little girl this morning and spent some time with her. She is beautiful. We played with her and had a cuddle and kisses. She waved us off when we left!!

Start intro's tomorrow and it's full steam ahead now for the next 10 days and then... she'll be home!

Feel so proud already and can't wait to show her off to our family and friends!!

Looking forward to seeing her again in the morning, but know we have to enjoy this little bit of quiet time while we can!!

I'll keep you informed!


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi ever good news congrats  ...             ..  i bet your soso pleased.. now your a mummy ...awwww.
how old is your little girl..?
lovemolly good luck and let the 10 days go fast and bring her home to mummy for everxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

*fantastic ever * ​ 

           

you must be on 

please keep us posted i'm looking forward to hearing all about it 

pam xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

congratulations ever

you must be sooooo delighted - enjoy every moment!

LB
X


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

Ever that sounds wonderful look forward to read all about it over coming weeks.

Love Gill
very new to this


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Ever

Great feeling isn't it?  I still can picture in my head the minute we met our little girls, it will be imprinted on my brain forever.

Enjoy the getting to know you stage and make the most of asking FP's questions about her.  Have a great time over the next 10 days.  Can't wait to read the post to say you've brought her home.

Love
Karen x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

New Home this way girls.......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,29725.0.html

Karen x


----------

